# About what you asked for before



## Oceanboy

How would you translate the following in COLLOQUIAL spoken German? Thank you !

(In Relation to what you want / you asked for)
About what you asked for before, the answer is yes / no.
Was Sie früher nachgefragt angeht?


Context: this is a passenger on a plane who wants to get an upgrade and be able to sit in the “economie plus” area. He discreetly asks
the flight attendant WITHOUT other passengers knowing about it. She needs to ask permission from the head person on board first.
When she comes back with an answer she says the above mentioned sentence.


----------



## Hans in Texas

Ein Versuch nur — die  Muttersprachler melden sich  bestimmt  noch:
Bezüglich Ihrer (An-)Frage von früher, die Antwort lautet ja.


----------



## ManniSmith

Hans in Texas said:


> Bezüglich Ihrer (An-)Frage von früher, die Antwort lautet ja.


Kann man sagen, wirkt aber leicht steif.
Kontextbezogen ziehe folgendes vor: "Wir können Ihrer Bitte (leider nicht) nachkommen/entsprechen" oder in Kurzform "Es ist (leider nicht)möglich"
Jedoch wird mir gelegentlich nachgesagt, ich sei zu höflich bei solchen Dingen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Oceanboy said:


> About what you asked for before, the answer is yes / no.
> Was Sie früher nachgefragt angeht?


Nein, diese Syntax gibt es auf Deutsch nicht.
Um es mit denselben Wörtern zu sagen, wäre es wie folgt möglich (aber schwerfällig, unüblich): "Was das angeht, was Sie vorhin gefragt haben: die Antwort ist ja / nein."
Kürzer, eleganter: "Was Ihre Frage von vorhin angeht: die Antwort ist ja / nein."

PS: Ich finde das Wort "nachfragen" hier nicht passend.


----------



## mondfeuer

Meine Muttersprache ist deutsch. 

Ich schlage folgende Varianten vor: 
"Wegen Ihrer Frage (vorhin): Das geht in Ordnung  ". Oder "Wegen Ihrer Frage (vorhin): Leider können wir hier nichts machen.  " 
Anstatt "wegen" kannst du auch "betreffend" oder "bezüglich" sagen. 

You do not need to speak "vorhin", it is just a decoration in the sentence.


----------



## Oceanboy

Can „wegen“ be used like that in COLLOQUIAL SPEECH?
I would of never thought of it. Thank you !


----------



## Hutschi

Oceanboy said:


> Can „wegen“ be used like that in COLLOQUIAL SPEECH?
> ...





mondfeuer said:


> "Wegen Ihrer Frage (vorhin): Das geht in Ordnung  ". Oder "Wegen Ihrer Frage (vorhin): Leider können wir hier nichts machen.  "




"Wegen" in this sentence is coll. usage.
This is because the sentense is shortened extremely:

"Ich möchte Ihnen wegen ihrer Frage/auf ihre Frage von vorhin antworten:"


----------



## Oceanboy

What if the passenger is still waiting for an answer and the flight attendant probably already forgot about it for some reason.

 Can I use „wegen meiner Frage“ to get her attention again and get an answer? (remember this is between her and me and don’t want the others to Know about my request!

So, it’d sound like this:
Entschuldigung, wegen meiner Frage von vorhin? Kennen sie schon die Antwort?


----------



## mondfeuer

I thought about it. Wegen is for standard people and people you ,,like,,.
More polite is ,,betreffend,,. It is a basic word i think.
And the most polite is in that case: bezüglich

I dont feel bad with all the three and i am normally often on business flights. It depends on with what airline you travel i think. I personally often use ,,wegen,,. I am 26 years old. Because i am a friendly, direct and happy women, i think i sound not unpolite. I never got bad reactions with it. And i think in bavaria it is often used, it depends on the person itself i think. But you get save with the word ,,betreffend,,. I think it is the basic.

I would say ,,Entschuldigen Sie bitte, ääähm betreffend meiner Frage vorhin, können Sie mir schon eine Antwort/Rückmeldung geben? ,,
Or if the stuardess runs fast: ,,Entschuldigung?? ... betreffend meiner Frage vorhin, können Sie mir schon eine Antwort/Rückmeldung geben? ,,

You can also say: ,,Entschuldigen Sie bitte. Können Sie mir schon - betreffend meiner Frage vorhin - eine Antwort /Rückmeldung geben?,,

The word ,,rückmeldung,, is more polite and sounds better in this case, because you want a feedback and not an answer. For me ,,answer,, sounds a bit like ,,give me the answer please .. now!!,, ,,Rückmeldung,, sounds more soft. But ,,answer,, is also ok. I think we are talking about a range of words, where nobody would really think about it in the situation.


----------



## Oceanboy

Thank you!
How about: Entschuldigung! Bezogen meiner Frage vorhin...


----------



## Frieder

Oceanboy said:


> Bezogen meiner Frage vorhin...


Bezogen auf meine Frage von vorhin...
Bezüglich meiner Frage von vorhin...


----------



## Hutschi

mondfeuer said:


> ...
> 
> I would say ,,Entschuldigen Sie bitte, ääähm betreffend meiner Frage vorhin, können Sie mir schon eine Antwort/Rückmeldung geben? ,,
> Or if the stuardess runs fast: ,,Entschuldigung?? ... betreffend meiner Frage vorhin, können Sie mir schon eine Antwort/Rückmeldung geben? ,,
> 
> You can also say: ,,Entschuldigen Sie bitte. Können Sie mir schon - betreffend meiner Frage vorhin - eine Antwort /Rückmeldung geben?,,
> ...



Also Konjunktiv "könnten" is possible here. It sounds even more polite. 
I am 66.

,,Entschuldigung? ... betreffend meiner Frage vorhin, könnten Sie mir schon eine Antwort/Rückmeldung geben?"


----------



## bearded

ManniSmith said:


> Kontextbezogen ziehe folgendes vor: "Wir können Ihrer Bitte (leider nicht) nachkommen/entsprechen"...


Meiner Meinung nach ist das sehr gutes Deutsch, aber keineswegs ''colloquial spoken German'' im Sinne der Anfrage....

By the way, Oceanboy, may I ask you why you always wish to receive ''colloquial-German'' translations?



mondfeuer said:


> "Wegen Ihrer Frage (vorhin)


Ich würde sagen:  ''wegen Ihrer Anfrage (_von_ vorhin)''.  'Von' ist mMn in einem solchen Ausdruck unentbehrlich. 
Edit: sorry, Frieder hatte das oben schon bemerkt.


----------



## Hutschi

Coll., but not very polite:

_'tschuldigung, hammse schon 'ne Antwort für meine Frage?_


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> 'tschuldigung, hammse schon 'ne Antwort für meine Frage?


Nur eine kleine Frage dazu (ich bin mit deutscher Umgangssprache nur begrenzt vertraut): ist 'Antwort für' anstatt 'Antwort auf' umgangssprachlich üblich?  (hoffentlich nicht zu sehr 'off topic': man ist doch auf der Suche nach 'colloquial German').


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, "für" ist ebenfalls üblich.
Es ist zugleich auch standardsprachlich.
für (Duden)


> 2.a) zur Angabe der Bestimmung, Zuordnung, Zugehörigkeit, Hinwendung
> 4. zur Angabe eines Grundes; wegen



"Hammse" ist zumindest in großen Regionen üblich und schon sehr lange.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Es ist zugleich auch standardsprachlich


Ist ''ich antworte für deine Frage'' standardsprachlich korrekt? Ich dachte, 'Antwort' verlange 'auf' wie das Verb.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Ist ''ich antworte für deine Frage'' standardsprachlich korrekt? Ich dachte, 'Antwort' verlange 'auf' wie das Verb.


Ich denke, das ist nicht standardsprachlich korrekt. "Antworten" verlangt "auf".
Korrekt wäre "Ich habe eine Antwort auf/für deine Frage", wenn ich es richtig interpretiere. Die Unsicherheit besteht, weil ich es sehr oft verwende - aber meist mündlich. Laut Duden wäre es standardsprachlich korrekt. 

*edit:* _"für" wird selten verwendet, siehe#22, JClaudeK, ich habe es deshalb hier gestrichen, nicht weil ich denke, es sei falsch, sondern weil es Zweifel gibt und weil "auf" jedenfalls korrekt ist._

---
Noch ein umgangssprachlicher Ausdruck:

Standardvariante:
_Entschuldigung. Gibt es schon eine Antwort auf meine Frage?_

umgangssprachlich:
[Anrede]  _Gib's denn schon 'ne Antwort  auf meine Frage?_

[Anrede] (Beispiel: Entschuldigung!)

Prinzip: Verkürzung und "Verschlucken" von Silben, Einfügen zusätzlicher Partikel.


----------



## bearded

Danke, Hutschi.  Bis auf ''für vs. auf'' waren mir die erwähnten übrigen umgangsssprachlichen Phänomene bekannt (aber weitere Tausende  sind mir leider unbekannt!).


----------



## mondfeuer

bearded said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das sehr gutes Deutsch, aber keineswegs ''colloquial spoken German'' im Sinne der Anfrage....
> 
> By the way, Oceanboy, may I ask you why you always wish to receive ''colloquial-German'' translations?
> 
> 
> Ich würde sagen:  ''wegen Ihrer Anfrage (_von_ vorhin)''.  'Von' ist mMn in einem solchen Ausdruck unentbehrlich.
> Edit: sorry, Frieder hatte das oben schon bemerkt.



Stimmt! ,,von vorhin,, ist korrekt. In der Praxis werden tatsächlich ab und zu Wörter geschluckt (= gelöscht). Das fällt einem erst auf, wennman hier schreibt und darüber nachdenkt.


----------



## Hutschi

'... 'wegen Ihrer Anfrage vorhin ...''  ist zumindest umgangssprachlich durchaus üblich. Standardsprachlich würde ich auch eher "von vorhin" schreiben.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> ist 'Antwort für' anstatt 'Antwort auf' umgangssprachlich üblich?





Hutschi said:


> Korrekt wäre "Ich habe eine Antwort auf/für deine Frage", wenn ich es richtig interpretiere.


Wirklich?
_"Ich habe eine Antwort für deine Frage."_ halte ich nicht für "korrekt".
Auch umgangssprachlich habe ich das noch nie gehört, geschweige denn gesagt.
Edit:
Vergleiche Resultate Ngram Viewer!


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Bezogen auf meine Frage von vorhin...
> Bezüglich meiner Frage von vorhin...





Oceanboy said:


> Was Sie früher nachgefragt angeht?


Statt "bezüglich/ betreffend" (ziemlich formell) könnte man auch sagen:
"Was deine/ Ihre Frage von vorhin angeht, .....

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass _διαφορετικός_ das schon vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Dass "Antwort auf" _*viel *_häufiger ist, ist unstrittig. 
Wir müssen auch beachten, dass in den Zahlen auch Beispiele wie "Antwort für dich" und "die Antwort auf dem Tisch" enthalten sind, also die Zahlen kleiner werden.

Jedenfalls deutet es darauf hin, dass "Antwort für" eher umgangssprachlich verwendet wird und deshalb im Viewer nicht auftaucht, der Schriftsprache erfordert.

Ich streiche "standarddeutsch" für "für".


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wir müssen auch beachten, dass in den Zahlen auch Beispiele wie "Antwort für dich" und "die Antwort auf dem Tisch" enthalten sind, also die Zahlen kleiner werden.


Du hast recht: da fallen die Ergebnisse für "Antwort für die/ deine Frage" noch dürftiger aus.


> Search for "Antwort für die Frage" yielded only one result.
> Ngrams not found:                      Antwort für deine Frage






Hutschi said:


> Ich streiche "standarddeutsch" für "für".


----------

